# LGB Garratts at Mainline Thurnby get-together



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvepy-xpXmc

Most 'nich market' quality products made in limited quantities will normally hold (or increase) in value over the years.
Having said that the Garratts are not without occasional problems and I woul be interested to hear of other folks experiences of running these impressive machines.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

The only problems I can see in this video are with the video not with the Garratts;-), could you elaborate?? Best, Zubi


----------

